# Two drivers sent to pick up same passenger?



## Shambeezy (Jan 18, 2020)

Does the Uber driver app sometimes send two drivers to pickup the same passenger?

I've been doing Uber part time for some extra cash for about a month. I got a pickup for a passenger at a home in a residential neighborhood the other night. I show up at the house and park in front. After two minutes I send the text saying I've Arrived. No response. I call after 5 minutes and it goes to voicemail. As I'm calling, another car pulls up behind me blocking their driveway and turns on their flashers. From the angle I'm at, I can't see if there's an Uber sticker on the window. After a couple minutes a girl comes out of the house and gets in the car behind me and takes off. I'm wondering if that's the girl I was supposed to pick up? Did another Uber show up and take her? I stick around for another minute and then cancel and charge the no show fee.

Today I get a pickup for a girl at a flower shop. I pull in and few seconds ahead of me a white Toyota had pulled in. She gets in my car and the first thing she says is that she was creeped out by the guy in the Toyota because he asked her if she ordered an Uber. I figure he's either some sort of creep or maybe he had happen to him what may have happened to me the other night where another car shows up and takes someone I think I'm supposed to pick up. Has anyone had anything similar happen to them? Maybe it's the Uber app glitching and sending two drivers to pick up the same passenger or maybe it's just some other weird circumstance.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That sounds more like multiple orders. The only time I have seen that happen is on Lyft. They occasionally will auto switch a ride on you and in 2 cases I've seen the software glitch and not cancel the call when they switched it away.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I had a Lyft pickup at a Physical Therapy office that I get numerous requests from. I got there, waited a couple minutes, then walked in. The receptionist said that another driver had already picked up the patient.
However in this case, I think that the software system this office was using double ordered the ride.
Anyway, yes, I got my $5 no show fee because by the time this whole thing ended, 5 minutes had passed.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Illini said:


> I had a Lyft pickup at a Physical Therapy office that I get numerous requests from. I got there, waited a couple minutes, then walked in. The receptionist said that another driver had already picked up the patient.
> However in this case, I think that the software system this office was using double ordered the ride.
> Anyway, yes, I got my $5 no show fee because by the time this whole thing ended, 5 minutes had passed.


same happened to me at a dialysis center with a Lyft scheduled ride. Passenger left in another vehicle. I waited it out and got my $10


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

It’s happened to me with LYFT. When I called LYFT they said their is no record of the address we were at. They thought I was nuts.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Plenty of times I've had pax order Uber AND Lyft. They figure whichever driver is closer gets their ride. Then they forget to cancel the other.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Plenty of times I've had pax order Uber AND Lyft. They figure whichever driver is closer gets their ride. Then they forget to cancel the other.


No, they don't cancel on the hope that the driver doesn't wait out the 5 minutes and cancels sooner not charging them for it.

Cancel and _for sure_ get charged
VS
Don't cancel and _possibly_ get charged

Easy pick honestly..


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Plenty of times I've had pax order Uber AND Lyft. They figure whichever driver is closer gets their ride. Then they forget to cancel the other.


I've had that exact scenario happen a good few times, I call them scuzzballs ("_paxhole_" is reserved for worse offences ).


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I had something similar happen with Lyft. I got a ping to pick up Mr. A. a few minutes away. I arrive and ask the pax name. He says Mr. A. but he also said he was told he was to be picked up by Tom and not me. He showed me his phone. I had the correct destination and I was first there so I took the ride. While on the ride he told me he got notified by Lyft that his ride cancelled because he was not there. I told him to take it up with Lyft. I completed the ride and logged off with no problems. I guess Lyft gave two drivers the same pickup.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber used to do this back in the day. Probably 3 to 4 years ago. I wasn't aware it was happening again but I'm sure it's possible. I have heard from Passenger that Lyft is doing it now. I had two passengers in one night tell me about it just last weekend. One of them was pissed because she got charged $5. Her driver showed up she verified license plate number and everything got in the car. A short time later another driver called her and she told them she was already in her Lyft. The guy waited out the five minutes and she got charged $5


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Given the other bugs in both apps and the back end, sloppy programming seems most likely.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

There are times when a passenger has told me they ordered a Lyft, Uber, and a Taxi all at once and I got there first. I've also had two riders tell me they each ordered an Uber and took the first one that arrived.

There have also been many times where I have pulled upand other cars will show up behind me. If it is a house party this can be normal because they need multiple cars to take everyone away, but sometimes they really do order multiple cars.

One time I came to a house and a taxi appeared shortly after. I asked the driver who he was here to take and it was the same name. Even though I was there first, I drove a few houses down, watched the pax get into the taxi, and collected the shuffle fee. Taxi driver doesn't get cancel fees so it seemed the most fair to me.



Disgusted Driver said:


> That sounds more like multiple orders. The only time I have seen that happen is on Lyft. They occasionally will auto switch a ride on you and in 2 cases I've seen the software glitch and not cancel the call when they switched it away.


I have had this issue on Uber a lot, where it will say RIDER CANCELLED with the red circle, but the Uber GPS still says to go to the pax, and the green "start trip" slider is still there. It is bad because sometimes you get stacked requests so you don't know which one is cancelled, and the trip still appears to be active. I drove to a pax recently and when I arrived I asked if he was who he was and he said yes but that he told me that he cancelled the ride because the ETA was too long and re-requested and was waiting for a different driver now. I turned my phone off and back on again and sure enough the trip was magically gone.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

only time I've seen this happen as with lift it happened the other day I arrived passenger was already in a different vehicle I call the passenger tell him hey I think you're in the wrong car I'm in the right car I just took the cancellation fee and left


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That sounds more like multiple orders. The only time I have seen that happen is on Lyft. They occasionally will auto switch a ride on you and in 2 cases I've seen the software glitch and not cancel the call when they switched it away.


Happened to me with Lyft. I got the trip.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Had this happen this morning, guy did a scheduled ride, was already at his destination, Uber sent 4 more cars to pick him up


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

I would expect 3 cancellations fees paid by Uber ( not by the rider ) to the other 3 drivers who did not get the trip.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Justice123 said:


> I would expect 3 cancellations fees paid by Uber ( not by the rider ) to the other 3 drivers who did not get the trip.


The trips don't show up for anyone, I accidently cancelled mine before it "arrived at pickup", the other two did "arrive". I talked to the one driver for 10 minutes while he waited out the no show timer, as soon as he tapped No Show, the trip vanished from his screen, he got nothing, when he looked at his trips screen it didn't show up. He was going to call support too.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> The trips don't show up for anyone, I accidently cancelled mine before it "arrived at pickup", the other two did "arrive". I talked to the one driver for 10 minutes while he waited out the no show timer, as soon as he tapped No Show, the trip vanished from his screen, he got nothing, when he looked at his trips screen it didn't show up. He was going to call support too.


Definitely a call to support


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Justice123 said:


> Definitely a call to support


Why would he call support? He cancelled the trip before he even marked arrived? If he had arrived, waited out the five minute timer, and then canceled with no payment, then yes call support


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Shambeezy said:


> Does the Uber driver app sometimes send two drivers to pickup the same passenger?
> 
> I've been doing Uber part time for some extra cash for about a month. I got a pickup for a passenger at a home in a residential neighborhood the other night. I show up at the house and park in front. After two minutes I send the text saying I've Arrived. No response. I call after 5 minutes and it goes to voicemail. As I'm calling, another car pulls up behind me blocking their driveway and turns on their flashers. From the angle I'm at, I can't see if there's an Uber sticker on the window. After a couple minutes a girl comes out of the house and gets in the car behind me and takes off. I'm wondering if that's the girl I was supposed to pick up? Did another Uber show up and take her? I stick around for another minute and then cancel and charge the no show fee.
> 
> Today I get a pickup for a girl at a flower shop. I pull in and few seconds ahead of me a white Toyota had pulled in. She gets in my car and the first thing she says is that she was creeped out by the guy in the Toyota because he asked her if she ordered an Uber. I figure he's either some sort of creep or maybe he had happen to him what may have happened to me the other night where another car shows up and takes someone I think I'm supposed to pick up. Has anyone had anything similar happen to them? Maybe it's the Uber app glitching and sending two drivers to pick up the same passenger or maybe it's just some other weird circumstance.


Absolutely not, the match software is merciless. It doesn't consider how long you've driven, how good a driver you are, or anything else.

Just how close you are to the passenger. What you had was multiple pick from the same building.

Different pax.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Why would he call support? He cancelled the trip before he even marked arrived? If he had arrived, waited out the five minute timer, and then canceled with no payment, then yes call support


Call to support is for the other driver who arrived and waited ...... but did not get the cancellation fee and the record of the trip request/ arrival/ waiting has disappeared from the app


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Absolutely not, the match software is merciless. It doesn't consider how long you've driven, how good a driver you are, or anything else.
> 
> Just how close you are to the passenger. What you had was multiple pick from the same building.
> 
> Different pax.


&#128517;&#128517; building? He stated it was a residential neighborhood and they were blocking the driveway and we all know the algorithm does not go off proximity alone


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't know about this but the other night I got two jobs together 
I arrived at destination, the pax had already gone, I cancelled since it was busy time, the other job was on my screen, called her text her no response, after 2 minutes she called and said she is already in an uber. I did not cancel this I took the cancellation fee. In my area there is no pool and I don't do pool anyway


----------

